# Does anyone take Effexor?????



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I️ have been on it for about 11 weeks and 11 days at 112.5mg. Does anyone know what is the therapeutic dose for anxiety/panic? I️ don’t know if is the time change or what but today I️ woke up with horrific morning anxiety and that sends my Depersonalization/derealization hell through the roof. I️ had to take Xanax at 5:30am when I️ normally take it at 6:30am after my Effexor(which I️ take at 6am) so I️ don’t know if the time change has something to do with this. I’m going on 9 months of dealing with Depersonalization/derealization and I’m tired of it. I️ was really hoping this medication was my magic cure for this hell but I’m still patiently waiting to be connected back to reality! By the way, Apple has a glitch and it’s turtning all the *i into that.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

75mg is average...

I am currently tapering off it (on 37.5mg once a day now)

I never really liked it for the simple fact it made my mind race a bit more than it already was....It helped my mood though...

Im tapering extremely slowly...eventually in another couple of months im gonna get the doctor to put me back on Citalopram (That was far better in my own case for anxiety levels and mood etc) Of course a couple of years back when I was doing well I took myself of it and and I crashed and burned a few weeks later....Went back on it and it didnt work second time round.....Im ready to give it another go now though cos Im kinda done with effexor now...

I would actually be more concerned about having to take xanax earlier....Please be careful with benzos....


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> 75mg is average...
> 
> I am currently tapering off it (on 37.5mg once a day now)
> 
> ...


But should i give this higher dose more time? It's been 11 days on the higher dose and i was ok but yesterday and today i feel horrible. Full of anxiety and fighting off crying spells. Feeling just a rush of sadness. i didnt think the higher those would do this since i been on the medication a total of 11 weeks. This just sucks


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Im wondering why you increased it if you were doing ok in the first place?

But honestly as regards the effexor dosage you need to discuss it with your doctor....

I can actually suggest an experiment for you to rule out the possibility that you have developed a benzo tolerance problem (which would cause an anxiety level increase)

Double (even treble) up on the xanax dose next time its due and see if it calms you down....If it does you will then know that your tolerance to the xanax has increased....Do this as a once off experiment to see what effect it has on your anxiety levels...


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Im wondering why you increased it if you were doing ok in the first place?
> 
> But honestly as regards the effexor dosage you need to discuss it with your doctor....
> 
> ...


Well the doctor did increase my Xanax from 0.25mg to 0.5mg. I was taking 0.25mg 3 times a day and then he gave me 0.5mg to take twice a day but i didn't listen. I cut the 0.5mg in half and still take it 3 times a day. This sucks regardless. I was doing fine a few days ago. Not cured but tolerable and all of a sudden i feel a mess. I just want to sleep all day and I'm sad and full of anxiety. LAME


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hoping Cat its possible too that your mind and body are starting to readjust to the larger dose of effexor....and that you will settle down again in a few days...

I would still try out the xanax test to see what happens to your anxiety levels....

Honestly I would just as a once off experiment take 0.75 mg of xanax.....The worse that will happen is it will knock you out for a few hours....It will tell you if your tolerance to the xanax is building....In that case it may be time to consider easing off on it gradually...

You do not want a dependency problem to have to deal with on top of your DP and anxiety problem...

Nip it in the bud whilst the going is good is my advice....Then again im not a doctor and everybody is different....Just please be careful...


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took 150mg for a decade or so. I take Lexapro now and prefer it.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

forestx5 said:


> I took 150mg for a decade or so. I take Lexapro now and prefer it.


Is it normal for me to feel like crap after upping my dose even though it's been 11 days? Do i give the new dose time?


----------

